# What you think of my room layout?



## vkaft (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi, I really like the way you've split the room up into different zones, like a "living room" with the sofa and TV, and even an "office" with the desk and bookshelf. I'd get a carpet and center it under the coffee table in the lower left to really visually anchor that division of space. Is this drawing a sketch or is it to scale? For example, the sofa and closet look quite small relative to the size of the bed and the door. From how it looks now, I'd probably get rid of the bedside table and push the bed up against the wall (you can use a shelf on the bookcase for alarm clock and stuff) to open up some floor space. Especially if you're living there alone, if you always share the bed with someone it can be annoying to have one side of the bed up against a wall. Also, get rid of that coffee table by the door. Depending on which way the door opens you'll either be walking into it or it will obstruct the door.


----------



## AdoptAYoshi (Dec 10, 2010)

vkaft said:


> Hi, I really like the way you've split the room up into different zones, like a "living room" with the sofa and TV, and even an "office" with the desk and bookshelf. I'd get a carpet and center it under the coffee table in the lower left to really visually anchor that division of space. Is this drawing a sketch or is it to scale? For example, the sofa and closet look quite small relative to the size of the bed and the door. From how it looks now, I'd probably get rid of the bedside table and push the bed up against the wall (you can use a shelf on the bookcase for alarm clock and stuff) to open up some floor space. Especially if you're living there alone, if you always share the bed with someone it can be annoying to have one side of the bed up against a wall. Also, get rid of that coffee table by the door. Depending on which way the door opens you'll either be walking into it or it will obstruct the door.



Yes, this is a sketch as I don't have the time to measure everything so some stuff will be lop sided.

I will remove the coffee table as I wasn't thinking about the door at the time and the rug/carpet is a great idea, will definitely do that.

As far as the bed being next to the wall, I tried that in my previous bedroom and always had a bad habit of dropping things on the side of my bed which meant lifting the whole mattress in my Hulk Hogan T-shirt. Also, having to change the sheet is a tough task. So I'll stick with it currently location for now.

Thank you for the advice vcaft.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry, but I think your scale is way off and it probably wont work quite like you're picturing.

Have you ever used Google sketchup? Its free, easy & intuitive, there are many free guides (& youtube videos) and rather than measuring every piece, you can download pre-made "components" (beds, sofas... including almost every ikea product they offer) that will allow you to feel it out before committing or making any purchases.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

You really do need to pay this out with actual dimensions being used. Not only is it critical in determining what will fit where, it will also allow you to determine the spacing between items. 

As it stands in your picture, it looks like the door will hit the bed before it is fully open. 


while a lot of folks tend to like the computer graphics stuff, I find there is little any easier than simply laying out the room on a piece of graph paper and actually making paper cutouts of the various furnishings. It is very easy to move them around to try out myriad variations with little effort or time.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I also like the way you're dividing the room into sections. But I don't think the bed should be facing directly to the door. It's bad feng shui. I am not an expert on feng shui, it is just what I have believed. If you believe in FS, maybe you would want to research on that also.


----------



## Sandra20 (Dec 30, 2010)

That's a nice layout. Since you have to put everything in just one room be minimalistic. I would get rid of one table or I would get a really big and tall book shelf to divide your bedroom and living room area.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I am confused, you just built a new house and yet it looks as if you are trying to live in a bedroom? By shear comparison, the closet is way way too small for any woman I know at least, a guy maybe, a typical woman couldn't fit her shoes in the space you are allotting,


----------



## clashley (Nov 24, 2009)

Jackofall1 said:


> I am confused, you just built a new house and yet it looks as if you are trying to live in a bedroom? By shear comparison, the closet is way way too small for any woman I know at least, a guy maybe, a typical woman couldn't fit her shoes in the space you are allotting,


I suspect that Mom and Dad actually built the house...


----------



## BrendaSimons (Sep 2, 2011)

Why do you need 3 tables in the same room? I think you should leave more free space.


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

The only thing I would suggest is the bed being the first thing a person sees when they come in ... perhaps you can try reversing the layout ?


----------

